# My wife just drove off at the middle of the night - what should i do?



## akcroy (Dec 23, 2010)

*My wife just drove off in the middle of the night - what should i do?*

Hi, my wife and I had an argument, at the end of which I told her I did not want to live with her anymore and that she should move out. I had meant every word I said. At that time my wife did not react.

However after an hour or so - I was sleeping - she awoke me and demanded why I had said all that I had - i.e. that I was not going to leave her because of tonight's argument, but because of everything. Honestly I could not think straight and only pleaded that she turn the light back off - I had slept only 2 hours the previous night, and I'm on painkillers because of a knee pain.

After a while I realized she was up to something, so I got up and she was packing her things in her car. I tried to stop her but she threatened to shout, and she was in no mood to relent anyway. She drove off, I don't know where she is now. I tried calling but she won't pick up.

What should I do? 

FYI my marriage has been a complete mess for a long time now - just do a search for my user name for threads by me. Nonetheless I hadn't expected this and I worry for her safety.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You told her to move out but you didn't expect her to move out?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

For starters, you could transfer some money to her bank account.
She might get hungry.
That's bound to happen sooner or later.
Before a person can take care of any emotional issues, they need to meet the basics. So nothing's going to happen on the emotional front before a few good meals and a few good nights of rest.
Lay off and meet the basics.
Go talk to a therapist and work on what you know which is yourself and your half of the relationship.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: My wife just drove off in the middle of the night - what should i do?*



akcroy said:


> Hi, my wife and I had an argument, at the end of which I told her I did not want to live with her anymore and that she should move out. I had meant every word I said. At that time my wife did not react.
> 
> After a while I realized she was up to something, so I got up and she was packing her things in her car. I tried to stop her but she threatened to shout, and she was in no mood to relent anyway. She drove off, I don't know where she is now. I tried calling but she won't pick up.
> 
> What should I do?


You didn't ask her to move out, you told her.
She thought about it and obviously agreed with you.
My reaction is that you should be happy, you got what you wanted.

Unless you were just bluffing and got called on it.
If so, you're up sh!t creek.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

You told her to leave so she did. What's the problem?


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

"*Open Mouth, Insert Foot*"! People say hurtful things during an argument, that's why I hate confrontations.

The later excuse is that "I really didn't mean it", but the problem is, you meant it when you said it. You just didn't think of what the reaction would be.

*Anger Management*! People should really practice it. If nothing else, hold your breath and count to ten before making any kind of threats. It can get you out of a lot of trouble.

I don't know what to say except that you got what you wished for and now you need to do some damage control.

I guess the first thing to do is to express how sorry you are and admit that you were an ass.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A wife does not move out of her house just to spite you. That's never happened in the history of people.


----------

